# Which wheels for my cart ? What about Northern Tool wheels??



## izmepeggy (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm replacing the wheels on my cart and have been looking at these I was wondering if anybody has these and have you had trouble with either..I like the look of the Kingstons but they look like they would be easier to taco on me..And the ones from CTM do look more substantial but looks can be deceiving..Thank you for any input.




First one is Kingston. The second from CTM.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 13, 2013)

Wish I ould help but to be honest I can't even say if both brands will fit all carts or if there is a difference of some kind. Good luck, hopefully someone will be able to give you some useful info.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 13, 2013)

I would choose the CTM --I have a CTM cart and the wheels on it are good. I prefer the 24" tires over the 20" ones --they used to sell heavy duty 20" ones and they would be good but I am not sure they are still available. If not, the regular ones are not poor quality so should be a safe bet.


----------



## Sandee (Apr 13, 2013)

Wish someone would chime in that has used Kingston. I know that a lot of their stuff comes from Mexico which is why their prices are cheaper. However, I bought a cart cover from them and it is good quality even though it is not a form fitting as a brand name cover. It is still water repellant and the good thing in not being form fitting is that I can use it on different carts.


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 13, 2013)

That is why I also posted about Kingston..Sometimes cheaper price means cheaper quality and I want wheels that will last and not taco..If you know what I mean..hehehe..Also I think the price on the CTM website is just for the wheel..I'll have to call them Monday and see..I have to have 20" wheels because it's for a 33in. Mini..I found a nice Graber EE cart that someone put what looks like trailer tires on it..I have my Mini pulling a tire now so it won't be long before I have him working in the cart..


----------



## susanne (Apr 14, 2013)

I have the CTM 24" heavy duty wheels, and have had the standard wheels in the past. We've abused our EE cart out on the trail, in the woods, and in pleasure driving in general, including going over tree stumps and off of a double railroad tie wall (not intentionally), yet I've never had a wheel taco. It is possible that they have changed wheels since I bought ours, but the 24" heavy duty wheel on their Accessories page looks like the same wheel.

This is not to speak against the Kingston wheels -- I have no experience with them. I would definitely ask them how wide the hub is and how heavy the spokes are -- and if they can be tightened should they loosen. For good measure, I'd ask the same questions of CTM.


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 14, 2013)

I have been leaning towards the CTM wheels..I'll call them Monday and see if they have the heavy duty wheels in the 20"..Thank you for every bodys input


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 14, 2013)

susanne said:


> I have the CTM 24" heavy duty wheels, and have had the standard wheels in the past. We've abused our EE cart out on the trail, in the woods, and in pleasure driving in general, including going over tree stumps and off of a double railroad tie wall (not intentionally), yet I've never had a wheel taco. It is possible that they have changed wheels since I bought ours, but the 24" heavy duty wheel on their Accessories page looks like the same wheel.
> 
> This is not to speak against the Kingston wheels -- I have no experience with them. I would definitely ask them how wide the hub is and how heavy the spokes are -- and if they can be tightened should they loosen. For good measure, I'd ask the same questions of CTM.


I know you do a lot of driving so you have put wheels to the test...hehehe..How is Mingus the super boy???


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 15, 2013)

I have been trying to call CTM and their number is disconnected and no answer on their toll free number..Are they still in business??


----------



## Minimor (Apr 15, 2013)

I got an email reply to a question a couple weeks ago but haven't tried to order the shaft tips I need. Last fall their phones were not working--the toll free # was going to some college in California I think it was. I did not try to call this time.


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 15, 2013)

Then I found these.. gs cart. found out I have a 3/4 axle so it narrows it down to the wheels I can use..


----------



## susanne (Apr 15, 2013)

Mingus is doing great (as are Scarlett and Flash), but he and I both are a bit fluffy and need some conditioning. We have a few days of good weather forecast, so I'm hoping to get out and drive.

The folks at CTM are always difficult to reach by phone. It is a small company, and they also run another company in the same space. I haven't been by recently, but I hope all is well.

GS Cart is a good company from what I hear...I'd definitely talk with them.


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 16, 2013)

I did send them an email this morning..I'll see if they email me back a phone number..If not I will go with the GS wheels..They look about the same as the CTM wheels..I just hate it when I want to buy something and can't get hold of anybody..lol..


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 16, 2013)

Since you are in Kentucky and would have to have them sent to you, you might consider the wheels from Fairview Country Sales - Millersburg, OH - 330-359-1501. Merle, Willis and Jr are great folk to deal with. They don't have a website, but do send out catalogs. The wheels and tires come in 20, 24 & 26" sizes.

I have the heavy duty wheels, with no air tires. It did change the ride a bit especially on the ez entry one with the little springs under the seat. Not quite as smooth, but worth it to not have any more flat tires! For that particular cart, I also had to upgrade my axle - a little wider and heavier duty, but again, soooo worth it. My other cart is a sulky style with no axle...

Haven't used the cart (s) much since getting them back - have been doing mostly ground driving babies and working the pairs to other vehicles, LOL. Just enuf to notice the difference in "ride" and to realize athat I still like them since I won't have any more flat tires.  I don't expect the metal to waffle - but it probably still could if torqued wrong - they are still essentially bike tire/wheels.


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 16, 2013)

CTM is still in business.But their number has been changed to : 1-503-647-0082. But sadly they don't carry wheels in my size axle..I called G&S but their wheels are *Heavy Duty Riveted Wheels*.I don't know a thing about riveted wheels..



 I will call Fairview and see what I can find out..


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 16, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> Since you are in Kentucky and would have to have them sent to you, you might consider the wheels from Fairview Country Sales - Millersburg, OH - 330-359-1501. Merle, Willis and Jr are great folk to deal with. They don't have a website, but do send out catalogs. The wheels and tires come in 20, 24 & 26" sizes.
> 
> I have the heavy duty wheels, with no air tires. It did change the ride a bit especially on the ez entry one with the little springs under the seat. Not quite as smooth, but worth it to not have any more flat tires! For that particular cart, I also had to upgrade my axle - a little wider and heavier duty, but again, soooo worth it. My other cart is a sulky style with no axle...
> 
> Haven't used the cart (s) much since getting them back - have been doing mostly ground driving babies and working the pairs to other vehicles, LOL. Just enuf to notice the difference in "ride" and to realize athat I still like them since I won't have any more flat tires. I don't expect the metal to waffle - but it probably still could if torqued wrong - they are still essentially bike tire/wheels.


Thank you Paula for the info..I will give them a call.


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm confused now..hehe. Fairview has the heavy duty riveted wheels also..But the hub is 5"..Their medium weight is a little over 3"..Would love to have the 5"..Now comes another question..My axles have a slide that you can adjust the width for the hub..Can that be taken off??? My cart is a Graber EE cart..Every time I turn around I have another dilemma..


----------



## Callie (Apr 16, 2013)

You can change the bearings on most wheels to fit your axle. You just need to know the width of the hub to match the length of your axle.


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 17, 2013)

Callie said:


> You can change the bearings on most wheels to fit your axle. You just need to know the width of the hub to match the length of your axle.


I have thought of that.But then again I would have to hunt bearings with the same diameter for inside the wheel and the axle..Another dilemma...lol..


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 17, 2013)

Has anybody used these?? Northern tool


----------



## dangerranger (Apr 17, 2013)

That wheel is built very much like a bike wheel. its a little narrow in the hub to take much abuse. Its good points are it has threaded spokes that can be adjusted when the wheel becomes loose, and it has solid tires that wont go flat. Northern also sells wheels like the GS wheels with heavier spokes and a wider hub. but the spokes are not adjustable. the wheels on my carts do not have adjustable spokes either and Ive not had any problems with them.

My neighbor just got a set of these, they look just like mine that I got from harbor freight. DR

Northern Tool


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 17, 2013)

I had looked at those..The only thing is I have to have a 20 in. wheel and they do have a load capacity of #250...I have seen wheels like these on Mini carts before.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 18, 2013)

One should keep in mind that 'solid' rubber tires will give a rougher ride that air-filled; this can make quite a difference in the ride on most 'pipe' carts, which have only the small coil springs under the seat as their 'suspension'.

I don't know where they came from,but the tires on my 'genuine' Frontier Trading Co. cart were 2. 25, not 1. 75...and had a 5" hub. Don't recall axle diameter, do remember that I was able to order new bearings from Frontier(what a loss that they are gone....)--and I am still using the 'original' wheels/tires after about @ 17 years, after taking them to a bike shop and having puncture-resistant tubes and 'goop' installed.

Margo


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 18, 2013)

With the driving I'm going to be doing, which is on the road and in a few parades I think they will be fine..I had to find wheels with a 3/4 axle and called around a bit with no success.And I did see a lot of Mini cart wheels being sold with 3in hubs with only #180 capacity..How lucky you are to have a Frontier Cart..It's a shame that a lot of these companys have closed..Mine is a Graber..And as you see someone swapped out the wheels.And I can always put different tires on it..


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, I never realized there were so many differences between company's wheels, .

Soooo, what did you end up going with or have you?

I couldn't have answered any of your questions (the detailed ones) because I didn't know. All I knew was that even just driving my carts around here on our property (most of it is rough - and the back pasture has tufts of heavy duty grasses as well as low spots/holes where we've pulled out Mimosa and pine trees). Understand that my situation is different than a lot of other folks - I am a very substancial person and even just having one tire drop into a large horse hoof divot in the sandy portion of one of my pastures causes serious pressure changes and torgue on the tires. I envy those of you who have been able to use the same wheels after updating to a heavier tube and goop! All that did was create a huge mess when I had to walk the cart back to the barn - eeeewwwww - when I tried that option. That green "slime" is nasty stuff - especially when you get it on your hands and clothes when removing the tire...

Even when Merle and Willis (Fairview) asked me some questions - I took the phone out to the barn and had to take things apart to anwer their questions. Finally, took the cart to them and just had them "fix it"... One look - "....OHHHH, you have the wrong type of axle. We'd need to change that out first....". Huh. OK, then. Cost? OK, that's do-able so lets change it up...

What does riveted wheels mean? What part of the wheel is actually riveted? The spokes?

Maybe that's why the cart had it's wheels changed out - the previous owner couldn't deal with the "headache" of finding tires that would work/fit the cart, LOLOLOL! Who knows?


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 28, 2013)

Paula I just love your post and pictures...I went ahead and got the wheels from Northern freight..They do have a weight rating of #250..I did call Fairview and theirs were #180 pound rating and they were riveted..I have no idea about them either..While looking around, a lot of companies now give you the option for different axle sizes..And if these don't work out,I'm going to metal wheels...lol..So I think these will do in the mean time..I'll take a picture when I go to the barn..Which reminds me,I 'm late feeding..lol


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 28, 2013)

my feeding is late too and we may lose power... rain doesn't bother me or the ponies, but lightning? No way - since most are tied up outside to metal fence posts ... We've had lightning off and on today with this rain... While I adore the rain (want good hay this year!!), too much at once like Houston got yesterday/last nite - would suck!

Hmm, the size/weight/rivets are interesting. We'll see how long they last and if they were a better purchase overall than others... Errr - I weigh more than that




. Until this post - I hadn't even thought to check on weight limits on the cart tires/wheels!



No wonder I've been using my forecart with pairs! O - well that might be because it's fun!

Wehre did you find metal wheels that would work with your ez entry cart?


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 28, 2013)

Well,I'm not the lightest either...lol..Oh well..We are more than our weight..You always look like your having fun and really enjoy the pony's..After all,isn't that what life is for???? Here is a picture of my cart with the new wheels..And here is where I found the metal wheels..They are in Canada..And I don't know the price of them..But,they are my next option...I'm saving my pennies...lol..Literally...lol Pattys Pony Place.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 28, 2013)

Yup, indeed, that is what life is for!!

I like the looks of your wheels/tires. I have that website - will need to check them out again. Last time I looked (couple of months?), they didn't have any prices and while I loved the pics, I didn't pursue anything in that direction right now...

I seem to keep leaving myself signed in today and you and I are playing forum tag right now, LOL


----------



## Carriage (May 1, 2013)

When speaking to load rating for a wheel, the number you see is for vertical loading. It does not reflect the wheels ability to handle the worst enemy for the cart wheel, lateral loading. You should be FAR more interested in lateral loading. We have always called the wheel you are contemplating, "the ugly wheel". The one we used to use had a minimum lateral loading capacity of over 700 lbs. Do anything but Sunday drives on smooth surfaces and you will need all of that loading capacity and then some. I have never seen the word "riveted" used with wheels like this. Ours were "welded" not riveted. Lateral strength seems to come from wider and beefier hubs and along with a stronger spoke provides the proper triangulation to better withstand lateral loading. And I may be allowed, the wheel is the heart of the cart, scrimping on the wheel should be avoided. You can get by with cheap elsewhere in the cart, but the wheel should be the best you can afford.

Bb

Who has had a wheel taco at a combined driving event years ago. The driver flipped the cart upright and not knowing there was a hub failure got back in and drove pell mell for 12 seconds to place second in the event. Curious wheel that would regain it's shape after folding under the cart and continue on. No not really, that's why we cherish this wheel so much. Sorry and no this particular wheel will not work for your application. You are on the right track, just take time to choose the best.


----------



## susanne (May 1, 2013)

The removal of links to other website makes LB nearly worthless as a place to find equine resources. Some of these companies would likely advertise with LB if business comes to them from forum members, but having links removed will almost guarantee that they never will. This is a major reason why many no longer visit this site.

Peggy, I would greatly appreciate if you would PM your links to me (or email them to [email protected]). I like to know and share all available resources, whether they advertise here or not.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 2, 2013)

susanne this was a long standing rule I'm trying to ease up on. Feel free to post links to pertinent items, other than links to strictly Miniature Horse and Pony tack vendors who are not members of Small Horse Connect. I hope that's clear if not please let me know. I'm happy to help anyone understand the rules.


----------



## izmepeggy (May 2, 2013)

I apologize for breaking any rules..


----------



## izmepeggy (May 2, 2013)

Carriage said:


> When speaking to load rating for a wheel, the number you see is for vertical loading. It does not reflect the wheels ability to handle the worst enemy for the cart wheel, lateral loading. You should be FAR more interested in lateral loading. We have always called the wheel you are contemplating, "the ugly wheel". The one we used to use had a minimum lateral loading capacity of over 700 lbs. Do anything but Sunday drives on smooth surfaces and you will need all of that loading capacity and then some. I have never seen the word "riveted" used with wheels like this. Ours were "welded" not riveted. Lateral strength seems to come from wider and beefier hubs and along with a stronger spoke provides the proper triangulation to better withstand lateral loading. And I may be allowed, the wheel is the heart of the cart, scrimping on the wheel should be avoided. You can get by with cheap elsewhere in the cart, but the wheel should be the best you can afford.
> 
> Bb
> 
> Who has had a wheel taco at a combined driving event years ago. The driver flipped the cart upright and not knowing there was a hub failure got back in and drove pell mell for 12 seconds to place second in the event. Curious wheel that would regain it's shape after folding under the cart and continue on. No not really, that's why we cherish this wheel so much. Sorry and no this particular wheel will not work for your application. You are on the right track, just take time to choose the best.


I agree..But for now they will do me..It was hard trying to find a wheel for a 3/4 axle..I haven't put him to the cart yet and will likely just do short road rides and ride in our parade this year...If and when these fail I will go to steel wheels..But for now, I just got the ones from Northern tool..I will see how they do..


----------



## Vertical Limit (May 2, 2013)

izmepeggy said:


> I apologize for breaking any rules..


Peggy.....I need to apologize to you. I don't think you posted anything wrong. Debby has been trying to ease up on some of this and I just didn't quite understand what she wanted.

It can be quite confusing for us at times, especially with all the changes we have made lately. Sorry






So like Debby said.........

Feel free to post links to pertinent items, other than links to strictly Miniature Horse and Pony tack vendors who are not members of Small Horse Connect.


----------



## susanne (May 2, 2013)

That sounds like a VERY good solution -- and one that will enable people to share important information. Thank you!


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 2, 2013)

Peggy, I also bought wheels from northern tools to put on my wooden pleasure cart. I will keep the wood wheels for shows and cdes, but the arenas where I board now are for riding and jumping horses, and a bit deep for my two minis. I bought the pneumatics with the 2.25" wide tires, so hopefully they will "float" on the sandy-type footing. I also got them an inch or so smaller, so hopefully they will fit nicely on my smaller boy. I tried to put them on today, but did not bring a large enough socket to pull the wooden wheels. When I get them on, I will post pictures.


----------

